# High quality dry food locally



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, today I went to Frank (Metrofish) - the guy that brought the 2 big boxes of dry food samples to our December meeting. About 20+ varieties, made in the USA.

By now the people that have tried the samples have an excellent opinion about the way the fish take Frank's food.

Now, if you didn't know that here it is - stores sell you food measured by VOLUME - 8 oz is one cup full of dry flakes. But Frank sells his food by WEIGHT. 8 oz is about 5 cups! For $8-$10 that deal can never be beat!

Look what I got today and judge for youself. Each bag is the 1 gallon size! Note the thickness of the bags too:

















Frank's number is: (972) 835-7141

You can also ask him about fish he sells. You will find really good deals too.

--Nikolay


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

All that for $1.00??? <grin>

Bob


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

BobAlston said:


> All that for $1.00???


I'll take three!

In addition to flake, they have pellets, wafers, and my favorite, decapsulated brine shrimp eggs. I'm glad they're local!

Jim


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

niko meant 10.00 dollars.

4oz is $6.25
8oz is $9.75
16oz(one pound) is $18.95

top fin,hagen, etc can't touch this stuff. it's top notch.. what the z00 use.

http://metrofishofdallas.com/


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Something interesting that I noticed about this food. The flakes are very big - each piece's average size is about 3/4" x 3/4".

I was used to break up the pieces into smaller pieces by rubbing them with my fingers and sprinkling on the surface of the water. There were always tiny pieces that floated everywhere. 

Yesterday I tried feeding the fish without breaking up the big pieces. To my amazement the fish gulped up all the food in literally few seconds and NO SMALL PIECES flying all over the tank!

This food is not brittle. The pieces are not hard but rubbery or flexible. I guess the fish can eat a whole big piece without having to break it up. I tried that with tetras that are 3/4" - 2" size and I was pleased with the clean feeding! I have not seen such clean feeding since about 1981 when I fed my fish individual 1/16" size pieces of raw chicken cut with a razor blade and given one at a time.

Except now I worry about the Cories on the bottom. If I feed so cleanly, without any leftovers the Cories will starve.

In any case - if you look for dry fish food get the kind that is not brittle. Like Frank's. It really keeps the water from being polluted with fine pieces.

--Nikolay


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I got some food from Frank a while back and my fish seem to love it. Like Niko said, the peices are very big. It's awesome to see a Lemon Tetra swimming around with a big piece of food hanging out of of it's mouth. Also, the value is outstanding, it took about 1/4 of what I got to fill up a TetraMin can (not sure of the size of the can, it's like the size of a Red Bull can) I put the rest in the freezer and will replenish as needed.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I recently got some also. I received mine via mail. But my pieces are all pretty small, one of the concerns I have with the product I received.

Bob


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

For any reason if your not happy with the product, Frank will make it right.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

niko said:


> Something interesting that I noticed about this food. The flakes are very big - each piece's average size is about 3/4" x 3/4".
> 
> I was used to break up the pieces into smaller pieces by rubbing them with my fingers and sprinkling on the surface of the water. There were always tiny pieces that floated everywhere.
> 
> ...


Niko,

Try some of the small granules Frank sells. They sink like lead, so they make it to the bottom before the other fish can get them all. He has them in various sizes. I prefer the smallest size, so I can feed the shrimp and cories with one food.


----------



## AquaCamp (May 31, 2010)

All- Here is an added bonus, Frank delivered to me at our last meeting. I was amazed at the amount of food for the price and he has great customer service!


----------

